# Best site to report and track lionfish



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

--- Report and Track Lionfish ---
Assist lionfish researchers and lionfish hunters by reporting your lionfish sightings on the new GoogleEarth-based Lionfish Maps website. http://lionfishmap.org/Map.php


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on the launch Bryan!
It looks good!
Have you started adding users yet?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> Congrats on the launch Bryan!
> It looks good!
> Have you started adding users yet?


Thanks Scott, and thanks again for suggesting the Google Earth approach.

Yes, you can create an account yourself and begin adding reports whenever you like. Just select the "login" menu option.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Why in the world would anybody start one of these? Isn't already obvious enough that the reefs are covered up in them? You can tell by posts alone how they've spread. Is this one of those "programs" created using public dollars so somebody can sit behind a desk and have a "job" created? Wouldn't it be more constructive to figure how to get rid of them (such as introducing their natural predator) instead of plotting them on map?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

k-p said:


> Why in the world would anybody start one of these? Isn't already obvious enough that the reefs are covered up in them? You can tell by posts alone how they've spread. Is this one of those "programs" created using public dollars so somebody can sit behind a desk and have a "job" created? Wouldn't it be more constructive to figure how to get rid of them (such as introducing their natural predator) instead of plotting them on map?


This remark is ignorant and offensive to the people that are working on this project.
- first of all - this was created by the OP...at his own expense. If the government would have created it....it wouldn't work + it would have been 5 more years until launch....and about a million dollars to create
-second - this was created at the request of the private divers that are maintaining cleared reefs ...at their own expense. Almost NO public money is being put towards this problem....which effects EVERYONE on the water!

We need this program because: It is a huge expense of time and fuel to go clear a reef. If we go dive a reef that has already been cleared by another volunteer team - then we are WASTING a dive that could have cleared another reef. This IS happening to my team, and others on a regular basis because there is no way of coordinating the information.
This program can identify reefs in our area that have been reported to be heavily infested....and those reefs can be targeted instead of the ones that we have already cleared.
Let me tell you .....there are PLENTY of reefs out there right now that are CLEAR of lionfish due to the participation of local divers.
They will not stay clear forever, but they will be much more healthy for quite a while.
With this program we will be able to see that it is time to visit them again ...and we with return to clear them again.
It really Pisses me off that this effort is totally wasted on most of the fisherman....who just want to give up and let happen what will happen.
I would suggest that people either HELP OR KEEP THEIR NEGATIVE OPPIONS TO THEMSELVES .
Thanks.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Wack um,
Great job on the map!

Fire Fish Video,
Thanks for all you do! You are a true Champion of the Fishery!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Candy said:


> Fire Fish Video,
> Thanks for all you do! You are a true Champion of the Fishery!


True dat!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> This remark is ignorant and offensive to the people that are working on this project.
> - first of all - this was created by the OP...at his own expense. If the government would have created it....it wouldn't work + it would have been 5 more years until launch....and about a million dollars to create
> -second - this was created at the request of the private divers that are maintaining cleared reefs ...at their own expense. Almost NO public money is being put towards this problem....which effects EVERYONE on the water!
> 
> ...


 
Will you please disclose or provide the "almost" no public money spent on this? Or, provide a link to the accounting please?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Firefish don't get pissed. You, whac, candy and everyone else involved in this endever to erradicate the lionfish should be commended for your efforts. Others myself included dont think anything can be done to eliminate them. Slow them down sure but in the end they will most likely win the battle.
Something that could be done to control them would be try to teach game fish to eat them. Remember what i stated i did in key west with a lion on my pole spear and a mutton snapper grabed it. Try spearing them and let the larger red snapper get them. I would think they would learn to like them and adapt a means of catching them on there own. 
Water was in the low 50s on the barges today i swam the whole barges and a couple other wrecks and didn't see one lion. Friday i saw one big one on barges and had it for dinner. Im through posting about this.....


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> Firefish don't get pissed. You, whac, candy and everyone else involved in this endever to erradicate the lionfish should be commended for your efforts. Others myself included dont think anything can be done to eliminate them. Slow them down sure but in the end they will most likely win the battle.
> Something that could be done to control them would be try to teach game fish to eat them. Remember what i stated i did in key west with a lion on my pole spear and a mutton snapper grabed it. Try spearing them and let the larger red snapper get them. I would think they would learn to like them and adapt a means of catching them on there own.
> Water was in the low 50s on the barges today i swam the whole barges and a couple other wrecks and didn't see one lion. Friday i saw one big one on barges and had it for dinner. Im through posting about this.....


They don't like cold water. We have seen them "huddled" inside the pyramids at 110' ( still by the hundreds) .
Glad to hear they might have hit their limiting temp....that may keep them out of the bay.
I agree that it LOOKS impossible.....


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

k-p said:


> Will you please disclose or provide the "almost" no public money spent on this? Or, provide a link to the accounting please?


 I was afraid that you would get confused by that remark.
I meant that almost no public money has been spent on researching the lionfish problem...or doing anything about it in the last 10 years.

There was absolutely NO public money spent on this tracking software....that was a personal project by Wackumstackum. He owns a software company.
NOW....who the hell are you....and why are you up our a$$ about creating this program and sharing it with the public!!!???
IF you think for a minute....you could actually use it to find out which reefs have been cleaned....and then fish them - instead of the ones clogged with nothing but lionfish!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Look I'm just an average joe who doesn't like to see my tax dollars spent on boon doggle projects. If you think lionfish are the only problem, think again. Have you seen all the jellyfish out in the gulf? This is not normal and is more pronounced in the winter which is more troubling. Point is, public money needs to be spent in the right places and on the things that have a definite ROI. Lionfish are most likely going to need to be managed not attempted to be eradicated, just like fire ants, cogon grass and pythons and other uncontrollable non-native species that have established themself permanently. Best thing we can do is say they taste good and hope for the best.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

Wackum gets so much hate here


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

k-p said:


> Look I'm just an average joe who doesn't like to see my tax dollars spent on boon doggle projects. If you think lionfish are the only problem, think again. Have you seen all the jellyfish out in the gulf? This is not normal and is more pronounced in the winter which is more troubling. Point is, public money needs to be spent in the right places and on the things that have a definite ROI. Lionfish are most likely going to need to be managed not attempted to be eradicated, just like fire ants, cogon grass and pythons and other uncontrollable non-native species that have established themself permanently. Best thing we can do is say they taste good and hope for the best.


Your opinion. Weak...but your entitled to it.
I'll state it again....not your money....OUR PRIVATE time and money -put towards a problem that should have public support.....not your place to chastise.
I also note you don't know how to apologize when you rip into someone without having any of the facts.
- hey....why don't you go after that damn Make a Wish Foundation next! ....always wasting money!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

mike6043 said:


> Wackum gets so much hate here


LOL. No worries. I often deserve the grief I get. :yes:


----------



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I wouldn't even waste my time responding to whoever k-p is. Just ignore people like him. Great work on the site and the best we can do is keep the pressure on these buggers and keep exploring as many tactics as possible. If it were up to pushovers like k-p we'd all have been speaking German by 1950.


----------

